# سبب استخدام مادة هشة white في كرسي التحميل sleeve



## د.محبس (4 ديسمبر 2009)

استخدام مادة هشة في الاغلب مادة white في الطبقة الداخلية القريبة من shaft في كرسي التحميل sleeve حيث المادة تمتلك المواصفات التالية:




​كرسي التحميل بصوره عامة يلاحظ في الشكل التالي tilting pads bearing:









​السبب: ان المادة الهشة white=babbitt تمتلك كما هو معروف مقاومة تصادم قليلة ..حيث اذا حصل اي وضع غير طبيعي ناتج من الاهتزاز او غيره يودي الى خروج shaft من موضوعه (misalignment او غيره) ويضرب عند ذا bearing pads عند المادة الهشة فان هذة المادة سوف تمتص الصدمة عن shaft..اي انها هي التي تتشوه في حين shaft الصلد الذي يصنع من steel يبقى بدون تأثر ...لانه من السهولة استبدال bearing في حين من الصعوبة جدا استبدال shaft..هذا هو الجواب الاكثر ترجيح*


----------



## اسامة القاسى (4 ديسمبر 2009)

" معلومه جميله شكرا جزيلا "


----------



## د.محبس (4 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لك مهندس اسامة على الرد


----------



## د.محبس (5 ديسمبر 2009)

نحتاج الى نشاط هنا في هذا القسم الوليد


----------



## البورتسوداني (7 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووور على هذه المعلومة القيمة
و خصوصا ارفاقك للنص الانجليزي


----------



## د.محبس (8 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لك وعسى ان تكون استفدت


----------



## د.محبس (8 ديسمبر 2009)

babbitt=white material=سبيكة هشة


----------



## رعد ابو محمد (12 ديسمبر 2009)

الله يوفقك يا د محبس على هذا المعلومات


----------



## فاتح روما (12 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## د.محبس (14 ديسمبر 2009)

العفو اخي فاتح.......هذا واجبي


***********************************************
دكتور رعد الغالي......اهلا وسهلا بيك


----------



## د.محبس (18 ديسمبر 2009)

معلومة مهمة ان هذا النوع من الكرسي يستخدم في to support the crack shaft


----------



## صبري دحية (24 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## د.محبس (24 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك مهندس صبري


----------



## م.بشار الراوي (15 يناير 2010)

الاخ الدكتور محبس

موضوع مهم جدا وانا كوني اعمل في محطة كهرومائية اتعامل مع هذا الموضوع بصورة دائما اذ ان وحدة التوليد لدينا عمودية ويوجد لدينا ثلاث مجاميع من المحامل وكما ذكرت حضرتك انه السمك يكون كبيرا في حالة المحامل الكبيرة اذ ان سمك المادة البيضاء في المحمل المستخدم لدينا يبلغ 12 ملم

موضوع جميل وشكرا لك

بشار الراوي


----------



## د.محبس (9 فبراير 2010)

اهلا بك مهندس بشار 
انت مميز وخبير


----------



## محمد بن عايض (11 فبراير 2010)

اشكرك دكتور محبس على هذه المعلومات القيمة 

ارجو منك تقديم تفسيرات علمية لظواهر ومواد تحدث في بيئة العمل او موجودة في تصميم المكائن كما قدمت لنا في هذا الموضوع
موضوع قصير لكن جدا مفيد ومعلومة مركزة


----------



## أحمد دعبس (3 أغسطس 2010)




----------



## د.محبس (24 أغسطس 2010)

*بارك الله في الجميع*​


----------



## eng.tamer aburayaa (24 أغسطس 2010)

المعلومة ذات توضيح جميل جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## د.محبس (25 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا لك 

مع التحيات


----------



## د.محبس (30 مارس 2011)

رجعت بالفكرة للفائدة


----------



## سعيد معمل (31 مارس 2011)

نسأل الله لك التوفيق والتواجد الدائم معنا


----------



## أمين بكري (4 أبريل 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## ahmed alfaid (11 أبريل 2011)

الف شكر علي المعلومة لسه متعرض ليها في الشغل جات في وقتها


----------



## د.محبس (3 سبتمبر 2011)

اهلا وسهلا


----------

